# low oil pressure switch



## rtrout (Feb 9, 2013)

not a tractor but has a tractor motor. wood chipper with a cummins 4 cyl. turbo. needs some gauge work. the oil pressure gauge has a built in low pressure kill switch. and the water temp gauge has a high temp kill switch. both gauges do not work and need to be replaced. any one an idea of where I can find these type of gauges or on how a can make this type of safety switch. both kill switch are part of the gauge. do not have a wire diagram to trace the wires without removing looms but expect it is wired to the kill switch or magneto.


----------



## stickerpicker (Sep 16, 2003)

Analog switch gauges by Murphy may be something you could use. Units with the low oil pressure gauge shut down need a way to bypass until the pressure raises above shut down setting. A starting bypass timer was common to accomplish that with Murphy systems.


----------



## rtrout (Feb 9, 2013)

That what I am looking for. now to figure out what the item numbers mean, no description on individual item numbers. Thanks


----------



## stickerpicker (Sep 16, 2003)

I likewise didn't find much detail on the Frank Murphy site. You might try checking with an auto store. Sometimes they have connections and are willing to order items that aren't everyday shelf items if they have it in a book. 

I


----------

